# Snap-cap right color for pine?



## yankleber (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi!

I need to know that is the "snap-cap" color that best matches the pine wood tone...

Any inputs appreciated!

:thumbsup:

PS: The "snap-cap" product I am referring to is this:

http://www.pro-dec.com/screw-caps-screw-covers/8-8-snap-caps?range=11,20,66

And the pine wood I am referring to is this:










Thanks!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

You won't know until you see it on the piece of wood.

Write to them and see if they'll send you a sample pack.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use countersunk flat head phillips screws, and these screw caps that push into the head. It all lays pretty flat.










 







.


----------



## yankleber (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the excellent inputs, fellows!

:thumbsup:


----------

